# Meier/Oehlbach HD600cable



## hbkwa

Last week I received Jan Meier's cable for the Sennheiser HD600 made by Oehlbach. The built quality was impressing, no "custom made" sleeves, but a strong, very flexible slightly heavier and larger cable. The headphone connectors connect firmly and are superior to the originals and of very good quality. No unreliable connections anymore. The headphone feels comfortably and no feeling too heavy load.
 The sound quality is after many hours getting better and better. It is smoother, although more details can be heard with extended lows and highs. The mid-bass is far better than the original cable. The sound balance is neutral, no domination of any extremes. Very enjoyable and not at all tiring.
 In conclusion, a superior cable in comparison to the original. I have not heard other options, but for the price (I paid 45 euros) this is a winner. Compliments to Jan Meier for this cable.


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

Great to hear that it sounds great, I think I may order one next week. After hearing the Zu and Cardas cables, I think the Meier cable costs about what the Senn replacement cables are worth, sound quality wise.


----------



## Alex Altorfer

hbkwa,

 I'd love to know what those cables sound compared to other upgrade cables as well. The price seems more reasonable. Congrats on your cable upgrade.

 Iron Dreamer,

  Quote:


 _Originally posted by Iron_Dreamer _
*I think the Meier cable costs about what the Senn replacement cables are worth, sound quality wise. * 
 

Do you mean Sennheiser's own replacement stock cables, or all aftermarket cables?

 Cheers,
 Alex


----------



## hbkwa

I mean the other brands replacement cables, that I have not heard. I can only report about the meier cable.


----------



## Alex Altorfer

hbkwa,

  Quote:


 _Originally posted by hbkwa _
*I mean the other brands replacement cables, that I have not heard. I can only report about the meier cable. * 
 

Hehe. I know. I had asked Iron Dreamer that question, as he specifically mentioned Senn replacement cables. I wonder if he meant 'Senn branded'. 

 Cheers,
 Alex


----------



## london luke

Sounds Good..

 How do I go about ordering one of these cables??

 Cheers 


 Luke


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


 _Originally posted by london luke _
*Sounds Good..

 How do I go about ordering one of these cables??

 Cheers 


 Luke * 
 

http://home.t-online.de/home/meier-audio/

 It's in the cables section Luke


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

Quote:


 _Originally posted by hbkwa _
*I mean the other brands replacement cables, that I have not heard. I can only report about the meier cable. * 
 

This is what I meant, basically. I heard the Zu and Cardas cables, and the difference was noticeable, but not worth $200-150, more like the $55 that the Meier cable costs.


----------



## Hajime

Making a cable for the Sennheisers is very difficult. It is made easier if they are built in a factory, but if you don't happen to own a factory it is very labor intensive. Also, a lot of money goes into testing out different cable designs and wire types to find the best combination. Try building a cable yourself to see what it costs you, and estimate how much it would cost to produce it in large quantities.


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

I'm not trying to say that you or other cable makers are trying to rip people off, Hajime, I simply think the cost/benefit ratio for these cables is out of whack. If I had a lot of money, I'd buy the SIlver Dragon Cable, since the cost wouldn't be an issue. But since money is an issue for me, I'd go for the Meier cable. In understand where you're coming from, Hajime, but for me, those more expensive cables need a much bigger sound improvement to justify their cost.


----------



## Hajime

I agree with you, but this is the world of Audio. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Truthfully the stock cable sounds very pleasant and it is not a necessity that you change it. The cost is justified by the fact we're all searching for that last little 2%, and by the fact we like to tweak the sound of our music. I personally think the Meier Audio cable is a great cable solely on the fact that it costs so little compared to the other cables (including my own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Glassman

I wouldn't call it just ~2% in my opinion.. what about Silver Dragon for ~ $100, Iron_Dreamer?

 and yes, it is very labour intensive task to build cables..


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

Well I haven't heard it, but if it was a good deal better than the Zu or Cardas, then it could be worth $100 to me.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Hajime _
*I agree with you, but this is the world of Audio. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Truthfully the stock cable sounds very pleasant and it is not a necessity that you change it. The cost is justified by the fact we're all searching for that last little 2%, and by the fact we like to tweak the sound of our music. I personally think the Meier Audio cable is a great cable solely on the fact that it costs so little compared to the other cables (including my own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). * 
 

My listening experience isn't that well seasoned yet. I really feel that the Zu gave at least a 10% improvement IMO. I really would have a hard time hearing a 2% difference. Although considering that the headphones they're attached to cost only $50 more than the cable itself, I guess it's really a case of diminishing returns.

 Would be really interesting to hear how the much cheaper Meier/Oehlbach cable sounds.

 -Ed


----------



## pabbi1

My Meier/Oehlbachs are on the way, along with the Moon Blue Dragon (hedging a bet with backup), so I'll see when everything is burned in in a couple of weeks.

 I'm also adding a MagicPower cord... so many variables, so little time.


----------



## Alex Altorfer

Pabbi,

  Quote:


 _Originally posted by pabbi1 _
*My Meier/Oehlbachs are on the way, along with the Moon Blue Dragon (hedging a bet with backup), so I'll see when everything is burned in in a couple of weeks.

 I'm also adding a MagicPower cord... so many variables, so little time.

 * 
 

So many of us rely on the goodwill of fine fellows like yourself! Please post your impressions on both upgrade cables as soon as you get your hands on them and throughout the burn-in process as well. We will all most heartily appreciate it!

 Cheers,
 Alex


----------



## TheMuffinMan_01

any more impressions?


----------



## pabbi1

OK, here goes...

 The Oehlbachs came Saturday, and sounded great right out of the envelope. After burning them for 24 hours, they sounded smooth, with excellent separation and excellent timbre all up and down the spectrum, from bass through vocals to cymbals. Being a bass player, it was a treat to not have to strain for the bass line. Possibly the best $55 I've ever spent on audio, and exposes the wretched stock cable for what it is - a throw in. THIS should be what Sennheiser ships with the HD600.

 Out of the box, the Moon Blue Dragon are somewhat compressed, lacking the separation of the Oehlbachs, though better even after a couple of hours. Per others' observations, they should continue to smooth out and open up as the burn continues. I do hear more potential already, but the bass is definitely not here yet, in comparison.

 More in a few days... I'll enlist some help with the A/B testing.


----------



## hbkwa

After several weeks of intensive listening the Meier/Oehlbach cable is still very enjoyable, with excellent detailed highs , a firm and tight bass and very smooth mids. Very good value for money after all.
 Anxious to know how the other cables are in comparison.


----------



## ekwinix

Cadras VS Meier/Oehlbach.

 You all KNOW its the outcome we wanna know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully you guys can bring it soon, and congrats on Meier for producing what seems to be an excellent replacement cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW, will this cable work on the Senn580s?


----------



## karlstorck

Quote:


 _Originally posted by ekwinix _
*BTW, will this cable work on the Senn580s? * 
 

I can't see why it shouldn't. It's the same connector. I'm planning to get one to my 580's.

 Karl


----------



## Alex Altorfer

Pabbi,

 Thank you very much for your impressions! Please keep us posted on any further sonic developments regarding the Oehlbach vs. Silver Dragon contest.

 Ekwinix,

 Yeah. A Cardas challenge would be great, but I also hunger and thirst for a Oehlbach vs. Equinox showdown. Aparently the Oehlbach and Equinox are similar sounding cables.

 Cheers,
 Alex


----------



## aerius

Quote:


 _Originally posted by ekwinix _
 BTW, will this cable work on the Senn580s? 
 

Yes it does, I have them on my 580s and they fit just fine.


----------



## donovansmith

It looks like I'll be getting one of these, since I goofed up an attempted DIY cable. I also ordered a replacement cable from Headroom since I want something to listen to as fast as possible. The stock cable sounds a bit thin in the bass region, and when I took it apart the construction of the cable was about as good as those $5 headphones you find at Wal-Mart. It's no surprise that the cable doesn't sound great with such poor build. I can't wait to get an upgrade cable, just for something built better as well as to be able to realize more of the potential of these things.


----------



## karlstorck

Quote:


 _Originally posted by donovansmith _
 ... The stock cable sounds a bit thin in the bass region, and ... 
 

Interesting indeed. I have not had the chance to listen to anything else but the 580 stock cable, but it does feel thin in the bass region... must have new cable...

 cheers
 Karl


----------



## Alex Altorfer

Headfellows,

  Quote:


 _Originally posted by pabbi1 _
*...exposes the wretched stock cable for what it is - a throw in.* 
 

 Quote:


 _Originally posted by donovansmith _
*The stock cable sounds a bit thin in the bass region, and when I took it apart the construction of the cable was about as good as those $5 headphones you find at Wal-Mart. It's no surprise that the cable doesn't sound great with such poor build.* 
 

Aaaargh! I've had it! I must get an aftermarket cable now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 _Originally posted by Hajime _
*Truthfully the stock cable sounds very pleasant and it is not a necessity that you change it. The cost is justified by the fact we're all searching for that last little 2%, and by the fact we like to tweak the sound of our music. * 
 

Funny thing is, the stock cable does sound very pleasant to me. Is it because I haven't heard anything better? Is it because my ignorance is bliss? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or is it because the stock cable happens to be good enough for me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will I be disappointed with an upgrade cable? Will I have to strain to notice the difference between the upgrade cable and stock? Will I regret wasting my money? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There are still some other things I want to know. Is Equinox light years better than Oehlbach? How about Cardas? Clou? If Oehlbach measures up to them these cable companies will go out of business. 

 I have a friend in Canada who will come down to visit in a few months and he's offered to bring me an upgrade cable in his suitcase, enabling me to avoid the darn customs tax. I was thinking about the Equinox. Or I could just throw caution to the wind and order the Oehlbach, later facing the customs tax. The Oehlbach would end up costing me U$ 120,00 tops. So, in you guy's opinion, is the Equinox worth the wait? 

 Cheers,
 Alex


----------



## pabbi1

OUCH on the price of the Oehlbachs there, as it was only $63 for me with shipping to Texas. That said, you will not regret for a minute replacing your cable for all the extra detail, separation, and bass you will hear immediately. Perhaps they come burned in, as mine was great from the get-go, and really haven't changed much sonically over the 50 hours of burn.

 Now, to the real question - the Moon BLUE Dragon ($140 shipped). I was scared of having too MUCH silver (Moon Blue Silver connects, Kimber silver wire in my amp, Kimber silver connects), so I opted for Blue (copper).

 I was horribly disappointed out of the box. Burn-in is mandatory before ANY listening, even if it's only 24 hours, because the initial compression is like mud, and I was tempted to return to the perfumed inner thigh of the Oehlbachs. BUT, fellow listeners, after the first 24 hours of burn, it is pure audio ecstacy. The devil in the details could not be more true - and is what this cable is all about. The smallest details come out, from percussion add ins, overtones from (vintage, and yes you can hear the rythm and lead overtones separately) guitars, and a FAR more accurate rendering of electronic effects, even over the Oehlbachs. 

 This level of detail was not even a consideration for the stock cable. I can only think Sennheiser couldn't meet the manufacturing capacity to meet the demand for HD600s with the Oehlbachs as the stock cable. 

 And to think, the Oehlbachs are my back-ups... sweet.


----------



## donovansmith

Quote:


 _Originally posted by karlstorck _
*Interesting indeed. I have not had the chance to listen to anything else but the 580 stock cable, but it does feel thin in the bass region... must have new cable...

 cheers
 Karl * 
 

 I managed to jury-rig my attempted cable upgrade to make something that works, but it's bound to fall apart soon (hopefully not before I get the stock replacement cable from HeadRoom on Friday). I used the cable from the RadioShack 6' Gold Series extension cable and even with my jury-rig and bad soldering there is a clear difference between this and the stock cable. The most noticable part at first was the bass. The rest of the spectrum sounds clearly better, too. I'm sure any cable upgrade will make a difference on these things. I have an Oehlbach cable on the way from Meier Audio so I'll be sure to add my impressions of it to this thread when I get it.


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

Donovan, that is really telling if "mere" RS gold cable makes a noticeable difference in SQ. That stock Senn cable must be made from the cheapest BS avaliable.


----------



## donovansmith

It is, truly. Have you ever chopped the cord off some really cheap headphones and noticed how they were made of thin strands of coated copper wire wrapped around a cotton string? And it isn't even shielded or anything. That's the construction of the Senn stock cable. I think they should be ashamed of selling such a terrible cable with their top-line headphones. And it has probably needlessly lost them customers because of customers noticing the lacking bass and other faults of the stock cable. The construction of the RS Gold Series cable is nothing impressive, just two insulated stranded copper wires along with a non-insulated aluminum standed wire and a foil shield. But even that makes a very noticable difference.


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

Quote:


 _Originally posted by donovansmith _
 [B how they were made of thin strands of coated copper wire wrapped around a cotton string? And it isn't even shielded or anything. [/B] 
 

You just described the stock HD570 cable that I fixed for Japser994. I can't belive that these guys use such terrible construction. Just use even a slighlyt better cable and charge $5-10 more for the cans, I'm sure it would not take away sales, when the can themselves already sell for $100+.


----------



## Xanadu777

Quote:


 _Originally posted by donovansmith _
* but it's bound to fall apart soon (hopefully not before I get the stock replacement cable from HeadRoom on Friday).* 
 

 Donovan, If you want to drop those old Senn plugs (without the cable) in the mail to me (I think you have address), I would be grateful and reminded to call in some favors from my younger days as a machinist. I won't forget the favor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Larry


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Xanadu777 _
*Donovan, If you want to drop those old Senn plugs (without the cable) in the mail to me (I think you have address), I would be grateful and reminded to call in some favors from my younger days as a machinist. I won't forget the favor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Larry * 
 

Do I smell a new competitor in the Senn replacement cable wars in the works? Hope it goes well, Larry. Your silver design should be able to compete with the big boys (Moon & Zu) for the top rank in the game.


----------



## donovansmith

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Xanadu777 _
*Donovan, If you want to drop those old Senn plugs (without the cable) in the mail to me (I think you have address), I would be grateful and reminded to call in some favors from my younger days as a machinist. I won't forget the favor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Larry * 
 

 I would, but those plugs are completely destroyed in my jury-rigging. I do have a new stock cable coming from HeadRoom that I probably won't have a use for in a few weeks once the Oehlbach cable comes from Germany. If you want it I'll send it your way.


----------



## Xanadu777

It's just a matter of time, having something appear in the mail would definitely help get the "signal faster" to start something I've thought about for along time. I guess I'll need to add some Senns in the rotation here, could use those cable ends also but I keep seeming to forget to find some. It is a shame that headphone manufacturers don't provide a better cable, silver is definitely sweet in my recabled cans.


----------



## Xanadu777

Quote:


 _Originally posted by donovansmith _
*I would, but those plugs are completely destroyed in my jury-rigging. I do have a new stock cable coming from HeadRoom that I probably won't have a use for in a few weeks once the Oehlbach cable comes from Germany. If you want it I'll send it your way. * 
 

 Well the full plugs would be a bonus but just the pins are even okay. If you want to send the stock cable when you get your new one, that would be great, I don't forget a friend...


----------



## donovansmith

One really bad part, and what caused my problems, is that you have to use the wiring in the plugs to splice on another cable. What I ended up doing after messing that up, and why the plugs are in bad shape, is actually making a groove in the plastic with my soldering iron and putting some clipped resistor leads in there and soldering them directly to the plug ends. The left side has an intermmittent connection (I might be able to fix it), they look aweful, and they don't fit as well as they originally did in the headphones but if you want them I can desolder them from my cable and send them along too. They are completely useless for an end product but are easier to experiment with than using the the wiring in the plugs. Just don't keep the soldering iron on the leads too long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Edit: Yes, the pins are salvagable from the plugs, too.


----------



## Xanadu777

Well I have zero now so anything would help get me going. We all have ugly experiments laying around or trashed, quite natural on the path to what ones after. I say leave it in all it's unglorified condition minus the cable, there may be something there that seems unimportant but might be to me, in the short run at least. Thanks mate!


----------



## Alex Altorfer

pabbi1,

  Quote:


 _Originally posted by pabbi1 _
*you will not regret for a minute replacing your cable for all the extra detail, separation, and bass you will hear immediately. Perhaps they come burned in, as mine was great from the get-go, and really haven't changed much sonically over the 50 hours of burn. And to think, the Oehlbachs are my back-ups... sweet. * 
 

So you believe it would be worth it for me to take the plunge and order the Oehlbach as opposed to waiting a few months and having my friend bring me one of the more expensive aftermarket cables...

 Hmmm. There's such a struggle in my mind. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers,
 Alex


----------



## kyrie

You could buy the Oehlbachs now, and then sell them a few months later when you get better replacement cables.


----------



## Alex Altorfer

Kyrie,

  Quote:


 _Originally posted by kyrie _
*You could buy the Oehlbachs now, and then sell them a few months later when you get better replacement cables. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

That's an idea, but generally speaking nobody buys Senn replacement cables in Brazil. Few people are aware those headphones exist, let alone the cables. I could sell them to an overseas buyer. This wouldn't be so easy as Brazilian banks do not accept foreign currency deposits, but a friend of mine has sold a bunch of stuff on e-bay so I guess it can be done. It would involve lots of time consuming paperwork and again, heavy taxation.

 Karlstork and Donovansmith,

  Quote:


 _Originally posted by donovansmith_ 
*The stock cable sounds a bit thin in the bass region, and when I took it apart the construction of the cable was about as good as those $5 headphones you find at Wal-Mart. It's no surprise that the cable doesn't sound great with such poor build.* 
 

 Quote:


 _Originally posted by karlstorck_ 
*Interesting indeed. I have not had the chance to listen to anything else but the 580 stock cable, but it does feel thin in the bass region... must have new cable...* 
 

This is something else I am very confused about. So the stock cable makes the Senns thin in the bass region while Oehlbachs make the bass come alive!? You know I thought aftermarket cables were supposed to "fix" a "BASS HUMP" in the Senns, not a bass hole or cave. A hump is a protuberance, as on the back of a camel. The stock cable is supposed to produce excess bass, not a lack of it. Can anyone explain the discrepancy? Would the Oehlbachs make this bass hump (a lot of people can hear it) worse than it already is? Is it a cable for bassheads only? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers
 Alex


----------



## karlstorck

Alex,

 I leave this one for Donovan. I just find my (budget) system a bit thin in the bass region and also somewhat unprecise, in comparion to my impression from my speaker systems. This might be an effect of something completely different than the cable, I just hoped this could be the cause since I'm planning on putting in an order to Meier next month. 

 Karl


----------



## donovansmith

My guess is that the stock cable is just not able to carry as much current as better cables, and given that the Senn drivers have their highest impedence in the lower frequencies, the inability to carry the necessary current may constrict the driver's bass response. A thicker cable should be able to carry a bit more current which also allows the amp to more precisely control the drivers, which I would think might help the bass hump. I noticed that the bass sounded fuller with my jury-rig cable but nothing like the comparably boomy bass on the HD497. There was obviously a greater quantity of bass but also better control of it and it was more even.

 I'll have the Oehlbach cable in about 2 weeks or less, and I'll be sure to write-up my impressions of it here. If super-cheap RadioShack cable can help these cans I can only imagine what the Oehlbach cable will do.


----------



## Alex Altorfer

Karl,

  Quote:


 _Originally posted by karlstorck _
*I just find my (budget) system a bit thin in the bass region and also somewhat unprecise, in comparion to my impression from my speaker systems. This might be an effect of something completely different than the cable, I just hoped this could be the cause since I'm planning on putting in an order to Meier next month. 
* 
 

That's the thing. I too am tempted to get an aftermarket cable given all the peer pressure we get in this place. I just got a new TELARC CD of Eric Kunzel conducting movie epics. It's jaw dropping how great it sounds! I'm just floored by the performance I get from my rig, and I'm using the darn stock cable! It's only the fear that I'm missing out on something great that makes me to yearn for an aftermarket cable.

 Donovan,

  Quote:


 _Originally posted by donovansmith _
*My guess is that the stock cable is just not able to carry as much current as better cables, and given that the Senn drivers have their highest impedence in the lower frequencies, the inability to carry the necessary current may constrict the driver's bass response. A thicker cable should be able to carry a bit more current which also allows the amp to more precisely control the drivers, which I would think might help the bass hump. I noticed that the bass sounded fuller with my jury-rig cable but nothing like the comparably boomy bass on the HD497. There was obviously a greater quantity of bass but also better control of it and it was more even.

 I'll have the Oehlbach cable in about 2 weeks or less, and I'll be sure to write-up my impressions of it here. If super-cheap RadioShack cable can help these cans I can only imagine what the Oehlbach cable will do. * 
 

That's it. We can only 'imagine' what upgrade cables can do... until we open our wallets and pull out the cash, that is. Then and only then we find out whether an upgrade is worthwhile or not. Aaaargh! I hate this place, yet I can't stop posting here! What's wrong with me! How could I get my wallet in such deep trouble! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love all you head-fi people! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd have never bought the awesome rig I've got without Head-Fi and I don't regret it for a minute!

 Cheers,
 Alex


----------



## pabbi1

Well, now I'll have to disqualify myself for a lack of ceteris paribus (all other things being the same).

 It started when I got the Moon Blue Dragons ($140, 10', shipped), which are better detailed than the Oehlbachs ($55, 10', shipped), but BOTH are light years ahead of the stock cable, at least wth my HD600s.

 Now things get murky. I also got my Moon Blue Dragon ICs (silver wire), and even more detail started blooming (vs some 20yo Monster braided copper), and now - BAM!!

 Tweeter has a demo sale this weekend in Dallas, and I picked up a Sony SCD-C222ES floor model (well burned, but not modded), for $288, and I am simply speechless, especially with the classical selections off the SACD Sampler. 

 Again, you cannot go wrong with the Oehlbachs, or the Moon Blue Dragons, from my experience to date. The only way to see what you are missing (I know I was) is taking the plunge.


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


 _Originally posted by pabbi1 _
*It started when I got the Moon Blue Dragons ($140, 10', shipped), which are better detailed than the Oehlbachs ($55, 10', shipped), but BOTH are light years ahead of the stock cable, at least wth my HD600s.* 
 

Wondering how in your opinion the stock of the 650's would compare with all these cables, including the stock of the 600.


----------



## Alex Altorfer

Pabbi1,

  Quote:


 _Originally posted by pabbi1 _
*Well, now I'll have to disqualify myself for a lack of ceteris paribus (all other things being the same).
* 
 

What is ceteris paribus!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Quote:


 _Originally posted by pabbi1 _
*It started when I got the Moon Blue Dragons ($140, 10', shipped), which are better detailed than the Oehlbachs ($55, 10', shipped), but BOTH are light years ahead of the stock cable, at least wth my HD600s.
* 
 

All right all right, I reckon the Oehlbach must be worth the money... 

  Quote:


 _Originally posted by pabbi1 _
*Now things get murky. I also got my Moon Blue Dragon ICs (silver wire), and even more detail started blooming (vs some 20yo Monster braided copper), and now - BAM!!
* 
 

Silver interconnects!? Not in a million years! But then, "never say never". Ooooh, my dearly beloved wallet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Quote:


 _Originally posted by pabbi1 _
*Again, you cannot go wrong with the Oehlbachs, or the Moon Blue Dragons, from my experience to date. The only way to see what you are missing (I know I was) is taking the plunge. * 
 

Allright you win! I've just sent Jan Meier an e-mail... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My wallet!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers,
 Alex


----------



## Harrath

Anyone hear them with the HD650? They look very similar to the stock cable and I'd be interested into what improvements they provide.


----------



## pabbi1

I went Blue because I was scared of all silver. It seems the HD650 crowd spends all their time woofing at each other about Zu Mobius vs Moon Silver Dragon. That said, when I go HD650, I'll probably keep the Blue only due to the possibility of also picking up a tube amp at some point. See Tuberoller's excellent cable shootout thread, and most of the reason I went Blue lie in that review.

 The Oehlbachs are twice the cable, physically, of the stock cable.

 In my opinion, and not having HD650s, the Moon delivers far more detail, bass, timbre, separation and clarity than does the stock cable, and somewhat more of the above than the Oehlbachs. As I've said, I think the Oehlbach should be the minimum standard cable shipped with the upper end Sennheiser phones. There is another thread currently of the Silver Dragon bunch weighing in with their observations, especially on the HD650, as the recommended silver burn in time is longer than that of copper.

 As for the Blue Dragon .5m ICs, Cardas connectors and silver wire, $108.35 shipped. I am delighted with everything I have bought from Moon, and will be a repeat customer.

 YMMV (Your mileage may vary)


----------



## donovansmith

I just got my Oehlbach cable a few minutes ago and the first thing that I noticed that it is built a *lot* better than the stock cable. The sound is noticably better than the stock cable. It's not a huge difference, which I didn't expect, but the bass definately is deeper and fuller and a little more detailed. I'll post some more impressions later when I get some more listening time and time to swap the cables back and forth. So far I am impressed, and this cable is worth it just for build quality alone.

 Edit: Maybe the difference isn't so subtle. The bass is dramatically improved and the bass hump has been smoothed. The bass kick in Absurd Minds "The Question" doesn't have any kick and isn't very audible with the stock cable, but it back with full force with the Oehlbach cable. Every song I have tried so far where the bass was lacking before now has much more presense and impact. This a very clear difference compared to the stock cable.


----------



## Alex Altorfer

Donovan,

  Quote:


 _Originally posted by donovansmith _
*I just got my Oehlbach cable a few minutes ago and the first thing that I noticed that it is built a lot better than the stock cable. The sound is noticably better than the stock cable. It's not a huge difference, which I didn't expect, but the bass definately is deeper and fuller and a little more detailed. I'll post some more impressions later when I get some more listening time and time to swap the cables back and forth. So far I am impressed, and this cable is worth it just for build quality alone.

 Edit: Maybe the difference isn't so subtle. The bass is dramatically improved and the bass hump has been smoothed. The bass kick in Absurd Minds "The Question" doesn't have any kick and isn't very audible with the stock cable, but it back with full force with the Oehlbach cable. Every song I have tried so far where the bass was lacking before now has much more presense and impact. This a very clear difference compared to the stock cable. * 
 

It's great to know this Oehlbach cable has got such great build quality, but I've bought it for the sonic improvements more than anything else. I hope I won't be disappointed. It should arrive in about five days, but it sure feels like eternity...

 Cheers,
 Alex


----------



## donovansmith

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Alex Altorfer _
*Donovan,



 It's great to know this Oehlbach cable has got such great build quality, but I've bought it for the sonic improvements more than anything else. I hope I won't be disappointed. It should arrive in about five days, but it sure feels like eternity...

 Cheers,
 Alex



* 
 

Despite my congested sinuses this morning and lack of time to get a detailed listen and to be able to compare directly to the stock cable I noticed a nice sonic improvement. I doubt you'll be at all dissapointed in the improvement these make. They don't change the fundamental character of the HD600s but improve what is already there. The most easily noticable thing this morning was the dramatic improvement in the bass. The sound also seemed slightly less laid-back and a little more exciting, but I'll be sure of that when I get some more time with them when I get home in a couple hours. What I knew for sure is that I was even more pleased with my HD600s after I put on that cable


----------



## rhizome

i received my oehlbach today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great service from meier, got here (maryland) exactly one week after jan mailed them off. 

 sounds great so far. my initial impressions are similar to donovan's: not a massive imrovement, but a significant upgrade. most apparently, the 600's slightly muddy bass has been cleaned up quite nicely. fuller sound, especially sub 60hz or so, greater detail, yet more controlled than before. highs are sweeter than with the stock also, though a couple of snare and cymbal hits here and there are a bit sharp. hopefully burn in will make these freqs just a shade darker. separation between sounds is increased. that may be due to the new treble response. i wouldn't expect any veils to be lifted however; the cable remains faithful to the trademark senn sound in my setup. btw i am using my 600s with the foam removed. 

 the build quality is definitely a step up from the stock. the 600s feel noticably heavier on my head, but not annoyingly so. the connectors are a tighter fit also. overall this is a worthwhile upgrade, easily worth price imo, especially considering a stock replacement cable is $25 anyway...


----------



## Alex Altorfer

Quote:


 _Originally posted by rhizome _
*not a massive imrovement, but a significant upgrade. most apparently, the 600's slightly muddy bass has been cleaned up quite nicely. fuller sound, especially sub 60hz or so, greater detail, yet more controlled than before. highs are sweeter than with the stock also, though a couple of snare and cymbal hits here and there are a bit sharp. hopefully burn in will make these freqs just a shade darker. separation between sounds is increased. that may be due to the new treble response.* 
 

 Quote:


 _Originally posted by donovansmith _
*The most easily noticable thing this morning was the dramatic improvement in the bass. The sound also seemed slightly less laid-back and a little more exciting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

Hmmm. Fuller bass and sweeter highs...
 Less laid back and more exciting... 
 Sounds like the Oehlbachs make listening at lower volumes more enjoyable. Can you guys hear more detail at low volumes than with the stock cable?

 Cheers,
 Alex


----------



## rhizome

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Alex Altorfer _
*Sounds like the Oehlbachs make listening at lower volumes more enjoyable. Can you guys hear more detail at low volumes than with the stock cable?
* 
 

umm, i haven't done any specifically low-volume comparisons, but i don't see any reason why sonic improvements would be limited by the volume level. bass is still clearly improved at low volume. i don't think i listen at high volumes... people almost always ask me to bump it up a bit if they listen after me. i'm no audio expert however, and i suppose it is possible that some details will be inaudible at very low volume, no matter what components you use.


----------



## Alex Altorfer

My Oehlbachs have just arrived this evening. Jan Meier is sure a great vendor to get stuff from. Very professional. The cable took a bit longer to arrive because of the Mardi Gras holiday which slows down Brazilian postal services. Luckily, it came straight through customs. I paid no import duties!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Wow. This cable is thick! Really twice the cable as the stock cable. It looks beautiful plugged into the 580s. Exact same color as the 580s headcup rings, like they were made for each other (but they were 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

 Guys, as soon as I listened to my HD 580s with the Oehlbach I could tell a difference immediately! It was the bass. The low pitched organ in the beginning of Also Spracht Zarathustra was detailed like I've never heard it with the stock cable. THe bass is deeper, more accurate, more detailed, and goes down lower than with the stock cable. This is readily noticeable. Upper frequency differences are not as readily noticeable, but they are surely there. If you pay attention, you'll notice more detailed highs and smoother mids. Sweeter yes, but I don't think this cable makes the HD 580s any less laid back. If anything, it sounds smoother than before. I think Norah Jones' voice sounds harsher with the stock cable, sweeter with the Oehlbach. Surely my setup sounds warmer now, especially vocals. I've noticed no such thing as sharp cymbal hits as did Rhizome, but my ICs are also on the warm, darker, rolled off side of things so that could be the reason. More difficult to discern are soundstage differences. They seem to be there but I'm not sure whether they are purely psychological or not. 

 Verdict: this cable provides a readily noticeable improvement, therefore it's well worth the money. I'm glad I got it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers,
 Alex





 Edit: of course I'm still burning them in. Will post more later!


----------



## dalida

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pabbi1* 
_OK, here goes...

 ........
 Out of the box, the Moon Blue Dragon are somewhat compressed, lacking the separation of the Oehlbachs, though better even after a couple of hours. Per others' observations, they should continue to smooth out and open up as the burn continues. I do hear more potential already, but the bass is definitely not here yet, in comparison.

 More in a few days... I'll enlist some help with the A/B testing._

 

pabbi1
 did you do and/or post some mor of your ongoing comparisons with Blue Moon Dragon? Did they unfold more, smooth out, open up etc.?
 improve (or not) compared to Oehlbach?
 thanks
 Dalida


----------



## fewtch

With all the improvement in bass and overall solidity with the Oehlbach, don't forget to notice that some of the air and soundstage depth is missing... I noticed a loss of space around the instruments as well, a more compressed sound for sure. Maybe some aren't as interested in the spacious quality of the Senns tho, preferring a more Grado-like sound.


----------



## gswpete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fewtch* 
_With all the improvement in bass and overall solidity with the Oehlbach, don't forget to notice that some of the air and soundstage depth is missing... I noticed a loss of space around the instruments as well, a more compressed sound for sure. Maybe some aren't as interested in the spacious quality of the Senns tho, preferring a more Grado-like sound._

 

Yeah, after 8 long hours of burn in.


----------



## fewtch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gswpete* 
_Yeah, after 8 long hours of burn in._

 

Cables don't 'burn in', unless maybe you throw 'em on the fire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Edit ...but don't let me challenge anyone's beliefs, how about just letting this thread move on and not making an issue out of it? Cheers, and may everyone enjoy their Senn cable of choice.


----------

